
Git-recall - Simple and handy tool to easily recall what you've done - Fakerr
https://github.com/Fakerr/git-recall
======
AdamGibbins
I just use tig, I don't see this adding much over it.

~~~
tedmiston
Thanks, I hadn't heard of tig before now.

[https://jonas.github.io/tig/](https://jonas.github.io/tig/)

~~~
oelmekki
Anyway, having alternatives is a good thing, thanks for this to its author :)

------
dheera
When I saw the name I thought it was about "recalling" as in a product recall,
i.e. reverting.

------
kamranahmed_se
Nice one. Don't want to hack your post but I made something similar sometime
ago [https://github.com/kamranahmedse/git-
standup](https://github.com/kamranahmedse/git-standup)

it does all of git-recall stuff (excluding diff) plus

\- Multi repository usage

\- Specify directory search depth

\- Checking someone else's commits

\- Commits from n days ago

\- Changing the date format

\- GPG

\- Changing the Weekdays (e.g. SUN-THU)

\- Fetch commits before showing standup

------
floSchr
Nice. Is there something that it can do, that
[tig]([https://jonas.github.io/tig/](https://jonas.github.io/tig/)) can't do?

~~~
pawadu
I believe tig [1] and gitk [2] are the standard tools for doing this. Either
the author did not know about them or he did wrote anyway as a fun project.

\---

[1] [https://blogs.atlassian.com/2013/05/git-
tig/](https://blogs.atlassian.com/2013/05/git-tig/)

[2]
[https://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/gitk.html](https://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/gitk.html)

------
brntn
This seems very similar to the (quite popular?) git-standup script.

[https://github.com/kamranahmedse/git-
standup](https://github.com/kamranahmedse/git-standup)

As someone that often works across multiple projects, I find the ability to do
a recursive search through a directory of git repositories very valuable.

------
turtleofdeath
I've been using git-standup for a while:
[https://github.com/kamranahmedse/git-
standup](https://github.com/kamranahmedse/git-standup)

Seems similar.

------
jph
Excellent. I added your link to the GitAlias README at
[https://github.com/gitalias/gitalias](https://github.com/gitalias/gitalias)

------
nitrogen
_git log --oneline --since=Yesterday --author=[whoever]_ works pretty well,
but the navigable menu-style interface of this does look interesting.

~~~
amelius
May I suggest to add the --name-status flag? It clearly shows which files you
touched, which I often find quite useful.

------
sytelus
This is cool. Is there any tool to get some kind of interesting stats like
number of commits, your commit frequency, how much code you have changed, what
are your "productive hours" and things like that.

~~~
rpedroso
I have no suggestions for the latter two, but number of commits / user / repo
is doable in vanilla git:

    
    
      git shortlog -n -s

~~~
dajohnson89
Also, check out the '\--shortstat' flag available to commands such as diff and
log.

